# ***OFFICIAL*** Tito Ortiz vs Ryan Bader Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*
​


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll be the first to say it. I'd like to see Tito win so he can get his first win in five years. Imagine losing for that long...dayam! 

But this is really Bader's fight to win or lose. Tito is exactly the same as in 98...lolz!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is awful for Bader if he loses, I wouldn't give Tito a chance against any other top 15 fighter but I think he actually can win this fight. I expect Bader to win, but I think he's hugely overrated and could lose.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

SM33 said:


> This is awful for Bader if he loses, I wouldn't give Tito a chance against any other top 15 fighter but I think he actually can win this fight. I expect Bader to win, but I think he's hugely overrated and could lose.


I was going to post something like this, but I wasn't brave enough. :shame02:

Bader will probably win, but I think a rejuvenated Tito could get back to his old winning tactics.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Tito didnt exactly get trounced in his last few fights. They've been fairly close. I'd like to see a Tito win. Theres not too many fighters of his era left and it would be good for nostalgia purposes. Baders a very tough opponent for Tito though and is quite rightly the favourite. Don't let the JBJ ass-whipping misguide you. 

Rooting for Tito.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

rooting for tito for the first time ever... this one will be closer than you guys think


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

If you like free money then bet as much as you can on Bader, bar a freek injury he will demolish Tito.

Going back a few posts, I think Tito could beat diet Nog(if hes considerd top 15).


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Not gonna lie, I am pretty sick of Tito. 

The guy's last win was against an old, worn out Ken Shamrock back in 2006. Before that he scraped by with a split decision win against Forrest and before that another razor thin Split decision against Vitor. 

I think Tito is the most over rated fighter in the UFC and the whole former LHW champ mystique has been long gone. 

I hope Bader crushes Tito...maybe after 5 straight losses the UFC will finally cut him.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Tito is probably going to lose badly, as much as I enjoyed Tito getting destroyed over the past several years I feel bad for the guy now. Thanks for fighting and slamming the canvas against chuck (twice) but it's time to hang em up.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Tito has become a joke that only makes money and gets fight because of his former and long since gone glory. I say shame on the UFC for still giving this schlub fights.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Ortiz has to get on top of Bader and the Hammill fight really showed how much fighters defence against his TD's from past years has improved i dont think he has a chance realistically but if Bader decides to strike the whole time then its a coin flip if he is smart he will just take it to the ground and get the easy W.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow Tito is shredded 










could be interesting. Tito is a better striker and despite the Chuck fights he has a fairly decent chin. Bader hits hard though something Tito doesn't do and Bader should be the better wrestler despite the fact that his mma wrestling is somewhat questionable. I think its a tough fight for Tito but I still think this fight is only 60/40 Bader.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I actually want Tito to win this. Teach the young guys a lesson!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tito is better off his back, better on top and is technically the better striker. Bader is younger more explosive, the more powerful striker and is on paper the better wrestler. That said Bader barely out wreslted Lil Nog who Jason Brilz looked much more impressive against.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, Tito is bald and irrelevant. Good thing he has his padded record against undersized nobodies that he can fall back on. He's a joke now but it's gonna be Fred Durst level in no time. Glad to see it really, always hated him.

He will be a good strikeforce fighter though. He says he'll retire but if he can main event a SF card he might make good enough money to stick around. He might even be a contender.


----------



## Reese (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm predicting a first round KO by Bader. I dont dislike or hate Tito - I simply just believe he is out-classed in this fight. I dont see Tito going the distance. 

Given the fitness level of both of these guys, this is one of the fights I am looking forward to tonight.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Wow, Tito is bald and irrelevant. Good thing he has his padded record against undersized nobodies that he can fall back on. He's a joke now but it's gonna be Fred Durst level in no time. Glad to see it really, always hated him.


The same nobodies that Chuck Liddell fought in the UFC and made him a household name?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I was going to post something like this, but I wasn't brave enough. :shame02:
> 
> Bader will probably win, but I think a rejuvenated Tito could get back to his old winning tactics.


Tito was able to catch Machida in a choke and almost finished him, I dont think he should win but anytime someone says Tito has no chance I assume its a emotional response.

His striking is crisper but he has less power, he's got better ground & pound but I dont see him getting top position on Bader.

His chin is the biggest ***** in his armor IMO and I think Bader has the power to trun the lights out at some point in the fight.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a heads up to any gamblers:

Tito Ortiz is paying out close to 5:1 most places now. I am not a person who would advise somebody to bet money on something, but if I were.....


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bader = Slightly above average 205er
Tito = Needs to Retire

Bader TKO 1 RD


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

like most of mma fans, I don't like tito..hope he will make a joke of himself :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Just a heads up to any gamblers:
> 
> Tito Ortiz is paying out close to 5:1 most places now. I am not a person who would advise somebody to bet money on something, but if I were.....


I got money on Tito because I think he is a good odds play. Don't expect him to win but its a winnable fight for him.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

This is the best shape Tito has come into a fight since 2006, I have Tito winning this.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> This is the best shape Tito has come into a fight since 2006, I have Tito winning this.


He's in the best shape of his life everytime he fights, just ask him...before the fight of course.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

no Tito looked phenomenal at the weigh ins and when they showed him training, dude is possibly in better shape than when he was champ. I also am getting a weird feeling rewatching the countdown show and the weigh ins that Bader may not be giving Tito the respect he deserves.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> no Tito looked phenomenal at the weigh ins and when they showed him training, dude is possibly in better shape than when he was champ. I also am getting a weird feeling rewatching the countdown show and the weigh ins that Bader may not be giving Tito the respect he deserves.


Not really sure if he deserves it or not but there's not many fighters at 205 that would give Tito too much credit tbh. I realize he is a pioneer, legend, etc...but he hasn't finished a fighter not named Shamrock in over a decade.

Bader should be more than fine unless he does something really stupid to lose the fight. Tito should be in SF where he can make somebody money. Hopefully he swallows his pride after tonight and moves to SF to continue making money for Zuffa.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Not really sure if he deserves it or not but there's not many fighters at 205 that would give Tito too much credit tbh. I realize he is a pioneer, legend, etc...but he hasn't finished a fighter not named Shamrock in over a decade.
> 
> Bader should be more than fine unless he does something really stupid to lose the fight. Tito should be in SF where he can make somebody money. Hopefully he swallows his pride after tonight and moves to SF to continue making money for Zuffa.


We'll see but I would bet that as long as Bader doesn't get a flash knock out that you finish the night with a new respect for Tito. His backs against the wall and he is in shape.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> We'll see but I would bet that as long as Bader doesn't get a flash knock out that you finish the night with a new respect for Tito. His backs against the wall and he is in shape.


How bout a sig bet than? His back has been against the wall since 2006 and he hasn't beat anyone. If Tito wins a ud or ko/tko you can have my sig and Vice versa of course. What say you?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

not confident enough in Tito winning to make a sig bet, this fight is just vastly closer than your giving Tito credit for.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> not confident enough in Tito winning to make a sig bet, this fight is just vastly closer than your giving Tito credit for.


If Bader doesn't finish him you can have my sig. If Tito happens to win by any means you still get the sig. that's a sweeter deal is it not? Sounds fair.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its tempting but I just can't sig bet on Tito.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I wonder what injury Tito will have after Bader wins a UD.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL at this fight being fireworks. Cmon Rogan, you know this fight is going to be a blowout.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want to Tito stomp to the cage with that old ego and attitude. I want to see that confidence out of him.


WAR TITO!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Is Tito allowed to use the gravitational pull of his head to draw his opponent in to add power to his punches?

In 20 or so minutes it's potentially the last time we ever see Tito. I'm happy and excited.


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

i really want tito for the fact that hes an asshole and has 4 losses and everyone wants him gone ...... i wanna see tito pull something out of his ass LETS GO TITO! i always go for the underdog cant help it


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Tito was crying before he went in the cage.
The man deserves the win and he deserves respect.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a feeling Tito will win this.

(I hope he does, anyways.)

Kick his ass, Tito!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

With all the crap I've said about Tito it will be sad to see him gone, he and Hughes are some of the last of the old breed left...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

xxxjeremyxxxx said:


> i really want tito for the fact that hes an asshole and has 4 losses and everyone wants him gone ...... i wanna see tito pull something out of his ass LETS GO TITO! i always go for the underdog cant help it


The only thing he's pulling out of his arse is a horshoe and Bader's gonna beat him over the head with it!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

See ya later Tito.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Tito by head kick...:laugh:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes! :d


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Come the **** on.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

I can´t freaking believe it.....


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Hahaha aha! Good for him! There ya go Dana!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahaha

Wish I had bet more on Tito. Bader was highly overrated.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

**** i knew it!!!!!!! you guys convinced me that i was wrong about tito winning farkkkkk i knew it war tito despite him being an asshole


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

......you've got to be ******* kidding me.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaaamn!

Nothing to say.

Bader is stupid.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I wasn't sure if I wanted Tito to win or not but when he dropped Bader and i jumped up shouting, that told me. I didn't wanna see Tito out of the UFC, he's done too much to make it what it is.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i knew tito wasnt that bad and i knew bader was


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> The only thing he's pulling out of his arse is a horshoe and Bader's gonna beat him over the head with it!


I'm a retard


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Holy shit- I can't believe Tito actually won this. Not a fan but props for a HUGE win for win him. :thumbsup:

Pretty shocked.​


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

oh bader... Still got time but his hands and head movement aint up to snuff i really think that hell become more of a lay n prayer


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

woohooo!!!!!!!!!! great night so far!!!!! atta boy Tito!

his reaction is hilarious!! I don't think he believed he would win it.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

a shame that they cut his post fight speech over here :S


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

TBH I was jumping in happiness when Tito won, and I have no idea why.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggest upset EVER?? I THINK SO


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Awwww shit


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh dear god....


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

OHKO said:


> TBH I was jumping in happiness when Tito won, and I have no idea why.


Me too, I didn't think I cared but apparently I did.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW 
I prayed he would win and he really did YEAH!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

******* TOXIC MAN! How much did you win? You made out like a burglar!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

OHKO said:


> TBH I was jumping in happiness when Tito won, and I have no idea why.


I think a lot of us secretly wanted tito to win because naturally we all love massive underdogs dude


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

And now Dana will bring Chuck out of retirement to complete the trilogy!


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL @ people talking so much trash on Tito hahah


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

MMAnWEED said:


> Biggest upset EVER?? I THINK SO


Great win for Tito but let's not get carried away. Serra owns that.​


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

LoL

I lost 3/4ths of my credits on Tavares and Soti.

Thanks Tito for getting them back for me! <3<3<3


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't know but I am cleaning up tonight!!!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOL WTF!

cool for Tito, damn he was happy. In some wierd kind of way I am too, even tho I kind of dislike him.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Good for Tito!

I hated seeing him lose over and over again.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I won a cool 100,000 off this...nice!

I knew Tito would win, just had that feeling after seeing him in 100% fighting shape since 2006.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkk plz cut bader ...


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

*titos ego*

cant wait to see the interviews lol ...... he talks shit bad when he losses for 4 years .... wait till we see him with a win... .... its back: > /


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL! This is how I felt. I thought he would lose and wanted him out cuz I don't like him, but I was happy after he won. Must be the underdog thing... On that note, it's a perfect opportunity to bring Chuck back for one more!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I actually jumped for joy seeing Tito win and I'm not even a fan. I'm a fan of Bader actually. It's just good to see Tito have a win under his belt again. The guy has had it rough lately.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

its marketing.... He's played the bad boy role for years, why change now when he is still a draw?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MMAnWEED said:


> Biggest upset EVER?? I THINK SO


Only if you never looked at it objectively. Surprised Tito dropped him but Tito always had solid striking and is a huge 205, big strong, good striking. 

So happy to see Tito look good as ever.

Just off a $50 dollar bet I just won 200 plus I got him in a couple parlays. I got a Faber/Tito Parlay that will pay off really well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Only if you never looked at it objectively. Surprised Tito dropped him but Tito always had solid striking and is a huge 205, big strong, good striking.
> 
> So happy to see Tito look good as ever.


iw ish i bet on tito like you as well, im going with my gut from now on, and that goes for you soti you disappoint me son


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Bader must feel like shit right now.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn...how many secret fans Tito has.

In the end...Tito deserved it.

Good for him.

This opens some doors for him, fighting the new generation of MMA fighters.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

vilify said:


> Bader must feel like shit right now.


Not if he put a secret big-bet on Tito. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just checked wikipedia, found this especially hilarious:


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Baders career just took a turn for the worse. Well played Tito.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Tito won and his name wasn't Ken Shamrock? Good Job Tito.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I have hated Tito for years, I also hate Bader but for some reason i found myself over joyous with Tito's victory.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> Tito won and his name wasn't Ken Shamrock? Good Job Tito.


A broken clock is right twice a day and the sun shines on a dogs ass somedays.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Still no respect for a legend Rusty?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Still no respect for a legend Rusty?


No sir. Pleasantly impressed by the win but won't ever wish him well. I would encourage a title fight for him however. Bones slinging him around the ring would make my millenium.

Disappointed that you didn't bet on him though. The smack talk would be much spicier:thumb02:


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I couldn't watch the PPV, but when I read that Tito won, I was surprised.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

limba said:


> Damn...how many secret fans Tito has.
> 
> In the end...Tito deserved it.
> 
> ...


Hes already seen machida, rashad, forrest, hamil there is no other new blood or prime fighter for him to face other than bones..Which he has ways to go to ever reach but then there is phil davis.Which other "new generation" fighters were u referring to


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

couldn't watch the fights but hearing that tito won made me so happy. He's a moron but Man I like the guy.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah I'm really happy that he won. It'd be the best feeling to win for the first time in 5 years.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well...well...well...good to get a W finally. Must suck to lose for five years straight and to know your entire career is on the line. All of his previous fights have been competitive. Tito vs Thiago Silva would be interesting and even Shogun...haha. Shogun has a hard time against wrestlers and "if" the UFC wanted to boost him up they'd pit em with em after the Griffin fight like they did with Chuck. 

Actually Lil Nog vs Tito should have happened already.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

From the other thread asking about fighters you always get behind.... Tito is a douche bag, he's done his fair share of losing in the last 5 years... but I always find myself hoping he pulls of the W.

War Tito!


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

all the undercover TITO fans finally coming out.

one of the few of the original breed of MMA fighters remaining. Defended the title a record 5 times, chuck followed with 4. its funny these guys get so much disrespect, people are quick to forget there achievments in the octogon in the early days...

im so happy TITO won. its funny, all the people that are happy tito won have talked the biggest trash about him as though he wasnt human.

war tito.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hopefully people will stop saying tito sucks now, the dude is a top fighter!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Black_S15 said:


> all the undercover TITO fans finally coming out.
> 
> one of the few of the original breed of MMA fighters remaining. Defended the title a record 5 times, chuck followed with 4. *its funny these guys get so much disrespect*, people are quick to forget there achievments in the octogon in the early days...
> 
> ...


Its not really that funny when you factor before last night 2006 was the last time he beat anyone.And if we want to get technical shamrock was never really the same after his stint in wwf.So one could say vitor blfort was the last legitimate fighter he beat


----------



## adolf (Jan 25, 2011)

Well maybe i should start to calling him out *TiTop* Ortiz this victory put him in the top 10 ranking i guess :confused02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm surprised he still remembers how to do the grave digger after all these years of not winning.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

vilify said:


> I'm surprised he still remembers how to do the grave digger after all these years of not winning.


Pretty sure that's what he rehearses for the first 2 weeks of his training camp. :thumb02:


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kreed said:


> Its not really that funny when you factor before last night 2006 was the last time he beat anyone.And if we want to get technical shamrock was never really the same after his stint in wwf.So one could say vitor blfort was the last legitimate fighter he beat



are you a dip shit?

what has not winning since 2006 got anything to do with his achievements in the early days as the LH champ and helping bring the sport to where it is?

and your technicality is pretty lame. give credit where it is due. im not a Tito fan, but FFS i wont let that cloud my judgement. the man had his back against the wall, no one gave him a chance including myself, and he pulled off a top win.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

First thought after I was over the initial WTF moment: "Must suck to be Bader right now".


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

Damn.I thought this was gonna be Tito's swan song.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I've hated on Tito before because of his sore loser antics when he gets beat, but he is one guy that I can't help but secretly want to win when he fights.

Last night I cheered when he finished Bader. I guess that was because he's the fighter who got me hooked on this sport back in the day, because he's another old skool guy getting passed by the younger fighters and because Bader is overrated as hell. I was pumped when he dropped and choked him out.

He's still a clown but War Tito! :thumb02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Unbelievable, I knew how overrated Bader is, I was quite sure Tito would win, and I didn't put down a bet. I didn't even look at the odds but I know they were good... annoying.

Anyway, Bader is on shit street now, probably fight some unknown. Tito looked great but prepare for some major blabbermouthing from him, not sure who he can fight next I think everyone is booked?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> I've hated on Tito before because of his sore loser antics when he gets beat, but he is one guy that I can't help but secretly want to win when he fights.
> 
> Last night I cheered when he finished Bader. I guess that was because he's the fighter who got me hooked on this sport back in the day, because he's another old skool guy getting passed by the younger fighters and because Bader is overrated as hell. I was pumped when he dropped and choked him out.
> 
> He's still a clown but War Tito! :thumb02:


I was exactly the same last night. I hate Tito, but last night, for some reason I found my self cheering for him and applauding when he won.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Only if you never looked at it objectively. Surprised Tito dropped him but Tito always had solid striking and is a huge 205, big strong, good striking.
> 
> So happy to see Tito look good as ever.
> 
> Just off a $50 dollar bet I just won 200 plus I got him in a couple parlays. I got a Faber/Tito Parlay that will pay off really well.


Tito has never, ever had good striking.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I've just watched Tito's post fight interview and it was one of the worst I've ever seen. He continuously blames injuries for his losing streak and is talking like he's now a top 205'er. I wonder what he's going to say the next time he loses, there always has to be an excuse.

This is why I can't stand listening to him, he clutches at straws and completely exaggerates things. He just beat an overrated TUF guy who's like a fish out of water when put on his back... Tito needs to go easy on the hype, he'll just set himself up for another fall.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Hopefully people will stop saying tito sucks now, the dude is a top fighter!


One win in 5 years hardly makes him a top fighter.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

lol he's no top fighter, thats his first win in 5 years + most of those wins where against Ken Shamrock. He won't win anymore.


----------



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

dont count him out. he was at one point the best man at 205, despite what people say. i think he has a few more in him and believe what he says about the injuries, he went through some brutal surgery (i would also like to see the grave digger one more time)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Tito has never, ever had good striking.


You should go back and rewatch his fight with Chuck because despite getting knocked out Tito was perfectly capable of holding his own.Tito has never been a great striker but its remained solid =.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I see Bader vs. Hamill now.


Bader really always did suck. I hate Jones but I put a 300,000 cred bet on him when he fought Bader. 



I wonder why Rampage vs. Tito never happened. Seems like one of those fights (like Henderson vs. Lidell) that needs to have happened.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You should go back and rewatch his fight with Chuck because despite getting knocked out Tito was perfectly capable of holding his own.Tito has never been a great striker but its remained solid =.


I've watched them, his striking is rubbish. He also got badly out struck by Matt Hamill

Don't you think Monson has good striking too?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Is Tito allowed to use the gravitational pull of his head to draw his opponent in to add power to his punches?
> 
> In 20 or so minutes it's potentially the last time we ever see Tito. I'm happy and excited.


I think the answer to the question is yes, I can find no other reason for Tito to KO anyone. =)


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I see Bader vs. Hamill now.
> 
> 
> Bader really always did suck. I hate Jones but I put a 300,000 cred bet on him when he fought Bader.
> ...


time line never worked. Tito was on the slide while Rampage was on top. Just never had a good time. Would have been a great prime fight though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> I see Bader vs. Hamill now.
> 
> 
> Bader really always did suck. I hate Jones but I put a 300,000 cred bet on him when he fought Bader.
> ...


I've always thought that would be a helluve fun match up. Apparently they're friends. Seeing each have major draw power they do have a say on who they want to face and Dana knows he can't really force em. I'd like to see Thiago Silva (out of suspension), rematch with Rashad, or Shogun. Yep I actually think Tito would give Shogun fits. How nuts would that be if he won. That would be his quickest route to a contender status as absurd as that sounds...lolz!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Like everybody else here, I was in utter shock that Tito not only won, but did it so impressively. I'll be interested to see if he can continue this level of success for very long at all though, honestly.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

pipe said:


> If you like free money then bet as much as you can on Bader, bar a freek injury he will demolish Tito.
> 
> Going back a few posts, I think Tito could beat diet Nog(if hes considerd top 15).


Wow was I wrong, WTF happend here!!? Tito beating someone not called Ken Shamrock. Well done Tito and im lucky I couldnt find a bookies that was taking bets on this fight.

Im still in shock.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Black_S15 said:


> are you a dip shit?


stopped reading there clearly i'm communicating with a child


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

hahahahahah, well that was uber funny and somewhat enjoyable, for reasons that aren't fully known to me right now. Had a sneaking suspicion when I was watching Ortiz come out, don't know why, but I did. Perhaps because I thought Bader could gass, if Ortiz stayed alive into the 3rd round. Didn't expect that though !!

Bader is undergoing a severe reality check right now. I reckon they might have matched him with Machida, had he won convincingly, but what now ? Hammill ?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rampage came into the UFC when Tito had his problems with Dana and then went on a horrible losing streak while Rampage was still a contender. You dont immediately put a contender against Tito and he was always hurt when Rampage came off a loss.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Rampage will spank Tito so lets not get carried away. 

As for Bader, I really don't think he's tough enough. When is the last time a top LHW got choked out from the guard with an arm-in guillotine? He's young so time is on his side but he has a lot of work to do.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

vilify said:


> Rampage will spank Tito so lets not get carried away.
> 
> As for Bader, I really don't think he's tough enough. When is the last time a top LHW got choked out from the guard with an arm-in guillotine? He's young so time is on his side but he has a lot of work to do.


Well technically a guillotine is more dangerous in guard - it's being in side control that makes it next to useless. The arm in part you're right about though as well as the need to toughen up a bit.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

vilify said:


> Rampage will spank Tito


No, that was Randy Couture.:thumb02:


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I just watched this fight. It was an excellent victory by Ortiz. Crowd reaction was pretty big too.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Hiro said:


> I've hated on Tito before because of his sore loser antics when he gets beat, but he is one guy that I can't help but secretly want to win when he fights.
> 
> Last night I cheered when he finished Bader. I guess that was because he's the fighter who got me hooked on this sport back in the day, because he's another old skool guy getting passed by the younger fighters and because Bader is overrated as hell. I was pumped when he dropped and choked him out.
> 
> He's still a clown but War Tito! :thumb02:


Yeah I more or less had the same feelings. I really like Bader. I think still think he is a really good fighter who's weaknesses have become more apparent since leaving Arizona, but it's always good to see the vets show that they still got some fire in them.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I know I'll be corrected if I'm wrong but, the way I remember it: Rampage started out on team punishment and went to Japan so he wouldn't have to fight Tito.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

epic lulz at the outcome.


----------

